# Replacing Lateral Adjustment Lever Tutorial?



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

All,

I've done some interweb searching and I can't seem to find a good tutorial for removing/replacing the Lateral Adjustment Lever. Do you know of any that you might direct me to? Preferably with pics or a video?

All I have found are people saying that this needs to be a delicate process out of fear of frog breakage, but not a whole lot of details other than that.


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

http://www.sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?140269-lateral-adjustment-rivet

Try "Peening a lateral lever on a hand plane"

I came up with some info


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Are you dealing with a very rare plane? If not, I'd just look for an old rust-bucket with an intact frog rather than try to replace a lever.


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks Pat, I'll check that out.

Charlie, I got a great deal on a 604, that was missing it, and I have a scrap pile of a #5, so I was going to transplant.

And it seems like the Bedrock frogs go for far more than I paid for the plane.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Ah, yeah, I know what you mean. I have an early 603 that's in great condition except for the very top of the frog, along with the adjusting lever, being broken off. I have been keeping my eyes open, but parts. as you say, go for more than the plane.

Still, 604's aren't exactly rare. If you are patient, and your lever replacement idea doesn't work out, you might catch one on eBay with a cracked sole selling cheap. They don't come along every day, but I've seen them.


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

Yeah, I figured with my current situation I have nothing to lose, but just want to go into it as educated as possible, hopefully offsetting my lack of experience.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

I guess you could always practice once on a very, very cheap frog before going after the #604. Try replacing the lever on a Stanley Handyman or something. Then you'd have the process down…


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

Good idea, Smitty. I could refine my process on the scrap #5. Take it in and out a few times. I presume the rivet has a shelf life as to how many times I could do this though.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Just make sure the pin is on a solid surface when you peen it. Go slow, light taps with a ball peen hammer. I use a small one. Don't miss the pin.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Todd, which style of 604-flat or round side? I think I have an extra round side 604/605 frog or two in my spare parts.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Yeah, probably. I've not been able to re-bend metal without having it break any of the times I've really wanted to. lol

I think the trick is to fully support the frog's wings before attempting to drive (peen?) the rivet. That, and ensure the backside of said rivet is in full contact with something. Getting that jig put together the right way is where the practice will likely pay dividends. "Live fire exercise," if you will.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

^ And there you go! Don Yoda speaks, and it is good. He's done it!


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

JayT - Round side. It's has a "B" stamped in it.

Don, does it have to be a new rivet or is the metal maluable enought that the old one can be removed with a punch?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I think I've always managed to save the old pin, but I would be more careful driving the pin out of a good frog than peening. When I say I saved the pin, I used the one in the frog I was replacing the adjuster on. If I was removing the pin from a good frog, I would grind it off first. I have removed them from another frog and haven't broke one, but you know how that goes.


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks, Don.

And Pat, I was able to check out the Sawmill forum, and that is EXACTLY what I was looking for. Thank you.

Fingers crossed this process works seamlessly. If not I might be begging JayT to peak in his scrap pile.


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

The process went flawlessly. I did it exactly as instructed in the link Pat referenced. One step closer to making some shavings.

Before










After


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Ah, gotta love it when a plan comes together, nice job and even better save !


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Sweet!!!!!


----------

